# Bull Redfish are IN!



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Headed out to Daytona Beach, Florida area last weekend with my son. The Bull Redfish are coming in from the deep waters and fishing is great around the inlets! My son and I caught (and released) 6 between 40-48" (add to that one Tarpon and a few other fish)! What a blast that was! Medium weight rods and reels made for a memorable experience! Guide said they should be biting through December.
Flights are cheap! Head on down!


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

What guide service did you all use?


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

badjujucharters.com


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Fantastic way to go enjoying the warm weather and great fishing 👍


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice reds guys! They biting good here in NC now too. Several 60 pound plus caught this week Biggest so far was 68 pounds from the surf at Morehead City. Also, croakers and spots, spotted seatrout are biting.


----------

